# Dependent Visa after tourist Visa



## gauravgkdubey (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I am staying in Germany from past 7 months and continue to stay for one more year or so. I called my wife last year on Tourist Visa and she came back to India on 23rd January.
However now my stay is extended so I am planning to process her dependent Visa.

I want to know will there any problem in processing dependent Visa after 3 months of her return to India if she was already here on Tourist Visa.

Also due to first time traveler, we did one mistake, Her visa was valid till 25th January so i just read that and booked her return ticket during November when she departed from India. However her stay was only valid for 70 days and according to that she should return by 11th January. So during immigration check in Germany they stopped her for some time and reported a complain. However when i communicated to police officer that it was mistake as we thought that start and end dates should be sufficient enough.

I also asked police officer whether there will be any issue if she will apply for Visa next time and he said no there won"t be any problem at all.

Will it be an issue while her dependent Visa processing?


----------

